# Can someone give me idea on how to make shiplap like sticky does using router?



## zlzhao (Mar 15, 2011)

Can someone give me idea on how to make shiplap like sticky does using router?


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

i would think there is a bit that would get you pretty close.

or a combination of a v-groove bit and a straight bit could do it.

for lots of them, you would probably be best off coming up with a jig for it so you can repeat it.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just remove the bearing and go at it.

1 PC Shutter Base Architectural Molding C Router Bit | eBay


==


----------



## Woodworker Shack (Nov 2, 2011)

What about:
One side cut with a rabbet or dado bit set to your depth.

Second side cut with either:
Combo of straight bit and a cove molding/round/bevel bit cut depth set to your thickness minus your previous depth cut on your first side.

There are also a 2 piece cabinet panel bit kit but only use the bit to make the round cut -"tongue part"). The other bit not to be used is for and more like creating the groove part of the wood "tongue and groove".

Just throwing my ideas but forgot to mention that the cove and panel bits are only with 1/2" shafts.


----------



## Woodworker Shack (Nov 2, 2011)

Bobj's suggestion of the router bit is a perfect solution! Wish I could enclose the link but I am a rookie working on 10th post!


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Is there some confusion as to whether zizhao is asking for advice on the lap joint, or bevelling the siding(?).
For the amount of material to be removed, he might be happier using a dado blade with tablesaw...and a tall fence.


----------

